# Theo



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's still separated from the others and on antibiotics which will be finished very soon! she's doing a lot better though.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a pretty girl. I hope she's back to her old self real soon.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

She is so cute! Glad to hear that she is doing better.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

aaww what a cuty tiel a big kiss on her beak from me


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Theo is feeling better, she is such a cutie.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

Awww she loves head scratches doesn't she!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

looking good! Is she a cinnamon? and Pied?

I missed what was wrong with her?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is looking good  Iam glad she is starting to feel better


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

clawnz said:


> looking good! Is she a cinnamon? and Pied?
> 
> I missed what was wrong with her?


She's a Cinnamon Split to Pied. 

As for what was wrong with her, she had a bacterial infection and was really ill.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

She is a beauty. I'm glad she is feeling much better


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to see that Theo, my Raidens little doppelganger is doing much better


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

seaofdreams said:


> Glad to see that Theo, my Raidens little doppelganger is doing much better


LOL! thank you.  

I just realized you've gone from 9 to 10 - who's the new baby/'tiel?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to introduce my new little guy yet. I haven't been on here in awhile so I've been catching up before making a thread, haha.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

so happy she's doing better!! i bet she can't wait to join her flock again!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

She is a cutie! Nice to hear she is doing better!


----------

